# PS-model 3 birch plywood slingshot



## Pebble Shooter (Mar 29, 2014)

*File Name*: PS-model 3 birch plywood slingshot

*File Submitter*: Pebble Shooter</p >

*File Submitted*: 10 Jun 2020

*File Category*: Slingshots

The Pebble Shooter "PS-mod.3" is a design for Baltic birch plywood board cut slingshots. This template includes a tutorial to guide you in shaping the design with a rasp, and making the flat band attachment grooves.

The design itself is a follow-up from my "Twin-Loop" board cut design, a template of which is available too (look under "slingshots").

Click here to download this file


----------



## Buckolieo (Jul 29, 2020)

I love your stuff. I also love that you add instructions. So I downloaded everything I found on your designs.. Thank you


----------

